# pets at Home and small animals



## JanieQ (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi I'm absolutely devastated as my second Hamster (who I adopted ) was originally bought from Pets At Home and he is currently extremely poorly with tumors. He is only about 7 months old and he is the sweetest little thing. My first Hammy Poppy also died from tumor. Does anyone have any information as to what the breeding program is for the small animals which are sold at [email protected] and what are their ethics? 

Very upset J xxxxx


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry you're going through this. 
This is a pretty anti [email protected] forum. A good breeder won't give their animals to pet stores, and I know all the local [email protected] stores get their animals from 'regular suppliers'. A 'regular supplier' isn't going to be able to socialise all the babies, isn't going to do their best to eliminate health problems in the line, etc. It's sad but most people aren't concerned about where their hamsters come from, so it probably won't change in the near future.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Has your vet mentioned anything about Hamster Papilloma Virus? This is a highly infectious disease which causes numerous small lumps and can affect hamsters of any age. If this is present in the supplier's breeding stock then they need to stop breeding - and selling - hamsters until they are clear of it.


----------

